# K-1



## CrushingFist (Apr 19, 2004)

Is K-1 a style?


----------



## JDenz (Apr 21, 2004)

It is an organization of kickboxing.  They bring in all styles allow kicking below the waist and elbows.  They also do MMA and a few other styles of fights at there shows.  Generally they are considered the best strikers in the game.


----------



## Cobra (Apr 21, 2004)

They can do knees to, right?


----------



## CrushingFist (Apr 22, 2004)

I seen K-1 fights and they kick anywhere , I seen roundhouse kick to the head that knocks the opponent so I'm like wow


----------



## JDenz (Apr 22, 2004)

They are allowed to knee as well but they can't use the plum clinch anymore.  Locked hads around the other guys neck.  They changed that rule right before the 2003 GP.


----------

